# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال از دانشجویان دانشگاه بقیه الله

## Dj.ALI

سلام..میخواستم ببینم واسه کسی که الان سال اولش رو تموم کرده تو دانشگاه بقیه الله رشته ی اتاق عمل...الان که سال دوم بخواد بره دانشگاه از کی باید تو دانشگاه حاضر باشه؟؟از شهریور یا از مهر یا زودتر باید دانشگاه باشه؟؟فقط دانشجویای بقیه الله که خبر دارن جواب بدن؟

----------

